# Looking for a Yellow Female Lab in West Central MN



## teeon7 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm trying to bring my cost down from the $750 - $1,000 range to around $500 for a lab.

I don't need the "ultimate hunting lab" but I want a lab that'll be a good hunter _and_ family dog.

I would LOVE an English lab, but I don't want to pay a Dennis Anderson price. I'd be happy with a smaller, calm female, preferrably yellow.

I'm open to any pointers in the right direction...if you know of a friend of a friend or such that may be a good resource, I'm open to chatting.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

got my lab for $125.00 and he is great.. price means nothing... find a good dog work from there...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldnt pay over 400 dollers for what your looking for, i got a small boned yellow lab (female) she is great and i absolutly love her.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.windsorkennels.com/

Try this kennel if you looking for a yellow lab.
I higly recommend this place.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

You could try Tamarack Kennels, Melrose MN They have some yellow female pups right now. Their dogs do have strong pointing traits. Give them a look, they do have a website.


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Cost can play a role in what type of dog you get. When you pay $500 or more for a lab you're generally paying for genetics. Genetics can play a pretty big role in your pup.

I would say, more often than not, if you pay $100 for a pup you're getting blank sheet of paper. However, if you you spend $500 you're probably getting a "title" & "opening line" to the story. By this I mean your given a jumpstart and preview of his/her trainablility.

Obviously this isn't always true, but I believe paying for genetics can generally make training much easier. On the opposing standpoint, I've also heard of people getting giveaways and being spectacular dogs.


----------



## teeon7 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the input, I appreciate it!

I found a gentleman near me who's lab just had a litter. The lines look good (for what I intend, anyway) and I met not only the parents, but the sister of the mother as well. They were all well behaved and looked great (particularly the mother and sister who were of equal size and demeanor--very much an English Lab size).

They'll be 5 weeks old this Friday and I intend to spend some time the next two weekends seeing how the litter mates interact.

While paying $350 vs. $750-$1,200 is a bit more of a crapshoot on the genetics and trainability, I'm by no means going to do any field trials or the like with her. I do, however, feel much more comfortable with this after meeting the parents.

Again, I appreciate the advice from all and thank you.

Cheers! :beer:


----------

